# Error: "Opening This Excel 2003 File may be Dangerous." ??



## monirg (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello;

*1)* I've been using this XL 2003 (complex) Read-Only file for years with no problem whatsoever.
I developed it about 4 yrs ago, and I believe last time I opened it was about a month or two ago on the same computer with the same Excel 2003.
There have been no hardware or software changes.

*2)* I tried earlier today to open the file.
After the usual Security Warning "Enable Macros", the following message was displayed:



> " Microsoft Excel
> Office File Validation detected a problem while trying to open the file.
> Opening it may be dangerous."


with two options: "*Open*" and "*Cancel*".
Needless to say, I froze for a moment and quickly chose "Cancel".
I repeated the process few times with the same result.

Can someone please help or advise on what to do ??

Thank you kindly.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 17, 2011)

My first suggestion would be to remove the Office File Validation update that came out recently as it causes all sorts of problems.


----------



## monirg (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi *Rory*;

Thank you kindly for your prompt and helpful reply.

Will shortly apply *Method 4*, and try to fix the problem automatically by clicking the link "*Fix it for me*" in:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623 

Keep in mind, there's no networking involved.

Regards.


----------



## monirg (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi *Rory*;

*1)* I've tried:
--> *Method 3*: Microsoft Fix it *50748*
and
--> *Method 4*: Microsoft Fix it *50741*
to disable the Microsoft Office File Validation.

*2)* Both methods produced:



> There is a problem with Windows Installer package.
> A script required for this install to complete could not be run.
> Contact your support personnel or package vendor.


Any suggestion ??

Regards.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 18, 2011)

monirg said:


> Any suggestion ??


Yep, follow Rory's first suggestion ..





rorya said:


> My first suggestion would be to remove the Office File Validation update


----------



## monirg (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi *Peter*;



> follow Rory's first suggestion ..


That was exactly what I did.
I followed Rory's suggestion and tried both *Method 3* & *Method 4*, described at:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623
and tried to fix the problem automatically by clicking the link "*Fix it for me*".

As I reported in my previous reply:



> Both *Methods* produced:
> "There is a problem with Windows Installer package.
> A script required for this install to complete could not be run.
> Contact your support personnel or package vendor."


Have I missed something in Rory's reply ??

Regards.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 18, 2011)

monirg said:


> Hi *Peter*;
> That was exactly what I did.
> I followed Rory's suggestion and tried both *Method 3* & *Method 4*, described at:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623
> ...


I think that Rory's suggestion was to *physically remove the installed update* from your machine, not to try to tweak it so the problem was lessened. That is certainly what we did at my workplace when we encountered this problem. I could be wrong but I think the link Rory provided was mainly to point out that this update can cause problems, not to suggest that you followed those instructions.


----------



## monirg (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi *Peter*;

Thanks again for your prompt and helpful reply.
Could you please elaborate a little on how to:



> ... physically remove the installed update


*1*. what is the ref name(s) of the OFV update(s) ??
*2*. is it a name or a KB# I should locate ??
*3*. where do I find the relevant update(s) in the system ??
*4*. is it a single file "Delete" or "Control Panel/Remove Program" ??
*5*. would removing the OFV update(s) affect other components of Office 2003 ??
*6*. can I surgically remove the OFV update(s) that only affect Excel 2003 ??
*7*. do you (or someone in your office) recall (hopefully, step-by-step) how it was done earlier at your workplace ??
*8*. should I try the 12-step "*Let me fix it myself*" outlined at:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated and acknowledged.
I'm absolutely stuck and don't want to find myself in a deeper hole by trying something haphazardly and regret the consequences.

By the way, there's no networking involved, and the problem appears to be limited to that single complex XL 2003 file (~3.0 MB) mentioned in my OP.
Also, no other version of Excel is installed on that computer.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 18, 2011)

Monir

I don't remember all those exact details and this is an area I don't wish to give specific & detailed advice on since systems can vary so much. However, I think if you Google something like "remove microsoft office file validation" you should find quite a few hits and hopefully something will suit your circumstances.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you tried simply opening the file?


----------



## monirg (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello;

*1)* I've been using this XL 2003 (complex) Read-Only file for years with no problem whatsoever.
I developed it about 4 yrs ago, and I believe last time I opened it was about a month or two ago on the same computer with the same Excel 2003.
There have been no hardware or software changes.

*2)* I tried earlier today to open the file.
After the usual Security Warning "Enable Macros", the following message was displayed:



> " Microsoft Excel
> Office File Validation detected a problem while trying to open the file.
> Opening it may be dangerous."


with two options: "*Open*" and "*Cancel*".
Needless to say, I froze for a moment and quickly chose "Cancel".
I repeated the process few times with the same result.

Can someone please help or advise on what to do ??

Thank you kindly.


----------



## monirg (Aug 25, 2011)

*Rory*;



> Have you tried simply opening the file?


Yes, as described in* Item 2* of my *OP*.

Will try today to *manually* remove the *OFV* by following the MS *12-step* procedure at:
*Let me fix it myself*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623

*PS*. The */Policies* folder included in the path in *Step 3)* of the above procedure appears to be incorrect and shouldn't be there!

Regards.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 25, 2011)

No, that said that you _cancelled_ opening the file.


----------



## monirg (Aug 25, 2011)

*Rory*;

You're absolutely correct ... Sorry I misinterpreted your question.

Had the Excel "dangerous" message been a bit softer, I would've gone ahead; ignored the message and opened the file.

The difficulty is that I'm not sure what would happen if I ignore the message.
Is it "*dangerous*" to the XL file I'm trying to open, to the computer, to the installed XL 2003, or dangerous to me personally!!

Based on your expertise, what is the worst-case scenario if I open the file ??

Regards.


----------



## monirg (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello;

There appears to be *two* (*2*) possible solutions to this irritating problem.
Here's a summary.

*1) First Solution*:
*a*. created a *Restore Point*:

```
Start::All Programs::Accessories::System Tools::System Restore
```
just in case the remedy creates more havoc in the system!
*b*. opened the problem & trusted XL 2003 file, and ignored the "*dangerous*" message
*c*. clicked the option *Open* 
*d*. the *dangerous* message reappeared
*e*. ignored the message for the second time, and clicked *Open* again
*f*. file opened nicely with no problem
*g*. repeated *b* to *f* above to re-open the file
(By the way, the computer never exploded or imploded during the process!)

*2) Second Solution*:
*h*. created a *Restore Point*
*i*. removed the *OFV* add-in:

```
Control Panel::Add or Remove Programs::Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
```
(The version of the OFV: 14.0.5130.5003)
*j*. opened the problem file. No problem. No "*dangerous*" message!
*k*. it is likely that the *OFV* will be automatically re-installed at some point in the foreseeable future.
Should decline if asked, or remove it if was re-installed.

*3)* As I mentioned earlier, I don't quite understand MS logic in providing "additional" Office protection (via *OFV*) while corrupting XL 2003 Application in the process.
I keep asking myself: Is MS aware of how much inconvenience and disruption they're causing the users by providing what appears to be "unnecessary" and "untested" protection ??

Thank you all for your help in resolving the issue.

Regards.


----------



## monirg (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello;

*1)* For the sake of completeness, I inadvertently forgot to mention a critical point in my concluding remarks (reply # *14*).
And that's regarding the MS Article:
"*Excel 2003 Office File Validation (OFV)* ... "
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623

*The above Article is either outdated or inapplicable, and here is the proof*:

*2)* I tried the section:
"*Fix it for me*"
(Method *3* & Method *4*)
Both methods produced the message:


> *There is a problem with Windows Installer package.*
> *A script required for this install to complete could not be run.*
> *Contact your support personnel or package vendor." *


*3)* I also tried the MS *12-step* procedure
"*Let me fix it myself*"
(in the above referenced MS Article).
*First*: MS assumes in step 3) of their procedure that the path to \Office\11\ includes *\Policies*
where in fact it doesn't, and the path is:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\ 
*Second*: step 5) suggests to create a New Key *Excel* 
but \Excel is already there under \11.0
*Third*: step 7) of the MS procedure suggests to create a New Key *Security*
where in fact there's already \Security under Excel

Regards.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 6, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, you *should* have an HKCU\Software\Policies hive in your registry.


----------



## monirg (Sep 7, 2011)

*Rory*;



> you *should* have an HKCU\Software\Policies hive in your registry.


If you're referring to "*Item 3) First*" of my reply *# 15*, then please let me clarify.

Step *3* of the *MS 12-step* procedure in: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2570623
reads:



> 3. Locate and then click to select the following registry key:
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\*Policies*\Microsoft\Office\11.0\


but it didn't exist on my 4 computers (now I'd removed the *OFV*).

Regards.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 7, 2011)

If you don't have the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Office\11.0\ hive then the instructions do not apply (perhaps because you had already removed the OFV). It's not a question of locating some other Office hive in the registry. (You should have a Policies hive under Software)


----------



## monirg (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi *Rory*;

Sorry, my writing was not clear enough.

I had the *OFV* and tried to remove it by following the *MS 12-step* procedure "*Let me fix it myself*" after the MS "*Fix it for me*" had failed.
The MS instructions require to click and select:



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\*Policies*\Microsoft\Office\11.0\


which simply didn't exist on any of my 4 computers.

Hence my conclusion:
"The MS Article appears to be either outdated or inapplicable"
followed by my suggested resolution (reply *# 14*), which works fine for me.

Regards.


----------

